# Busted



## mish (Mar 14, 2005)

Busted.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 14, 2005)

LOL! Poor guy.


----------



## wasabi (Mar 14, 2005)

*He should be busted for "butt crack" too.*


_________________________________


----------



## crewsk (Mar 14, 2005)

Middie has got to see this!!


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 14, 2005)

Mish, that is really funny.


----------



## mish (Mar 14, 2005)

Where'd my reply go!!


Wasabi, you took the words out of my mouth


----------



## middie (Mar 14, 2005)

lmao... swww poor jack


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 15, 2005)

Wonder if you were to drop a coin in the backside if a coke would pop out of his mouth


----------



## PA Baker (Mar 15, 2005)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> Wonder if you were to drop a coin in the backside if a coke would pop out of his mouth


----------



## middie (Mar 15, 2005)

um... don't think i'd want to know lol


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 15, 2005)

Awe come on Middie..........50/50 shot it might be a Pepsi.......


----------



## middie (Mar 15, 2005)

no way sizz


----------



## mish (Mar 15, 2005)

Reminded me of a funny episode on "Designing Women" re why do guys walk around like that  Anyone remember that one? I miss that show.


----------

